# 6000 54 inch deck problems?



## laquall (Sep 15, 2004)

Are there any DGT 6000 owners who have not had problems with their decks? I just ordered one and concerned about the reports of belt problems


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

I have had one about three months now. The only complaint I have about the deck is that two of the three sets of mandrel bearings were a little noisey, but it could have been the metal shields under the deck making noise. They have greasable mandrel bearings; however they are just sealed bearings with the inner cap removed, so be careful when you grease them. If you grease them until you see grease goming out, you just popped the outter caps and that means premature failure. I put about 5 pumps in each one. Other than that it's been pretty good, way less build up ( above and below ) in comparison to the old design. When you get it be sure you grease everything, make sure you purge the transmission ( procedure in manual ), check tire pressure ( over inflated for transport ), and check to make sure the wiring to the electric clutch are out of harms way. Oh, and change the oil after 5 hrs. Enjoy.


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have one, but don't have enough hours yet to have an opinion. I'll know more this weekend.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I have about six cuts - 20 hours on mine with no problems.

It did not handle very high grass well first cut - but seems to be fine now.


----------

